# Pasta - when to inject bolus insulin



## Shoshana (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi I'm a newbie to this site, just having today introduced myself on the newbies section. My daughter is T1, aged 7, diagnosed a couple of months ago when she went into ketoacidosis and so we were, like many, thrown in at the deep end (perhaps better this way ie not to have to wait for a diagnosis, which must be hard..) 

My foodie question relates to pasta (and I type with a bolognese sauce in the oven, wondering what to give with it.. my kids are pasta mad). My experience with pasta is the well known spike hours later. I'm wondering whether to give the bolus insulin after the meal and, if so, how much later?? Anyone had experience with this? I know many parents of T1 kids stop pasta for a while after diagnosis.  Has anyone tried the Atkins pasta which appears to claim to be 70 per cent less carbs than normal pasta?  

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi Shoshana, some people split their bolus into two injections - one just before and one two hours after eating. Much easier to do with a pump, of course, as there are inbuilt features to deal with this sort of late-spiking meal. A while ago members of the forum took part in some experiments with different types of 'difficult' meals - it can be interesting to see how experiences can vary, and confirms how individual this condition can be! Have a look at:
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/food-experiments-bevs-big-night-in.7311/
*Food Experiments - Bev's Big Night In! *


----------

